# Mitutoyo Dial Test Indicator, Second Time Around



## Janderso (Aug 3, 2021)

I went through a buying frenzy after the fire. If I was in my right mind I would have gone about it a little differently.
The piece of junk DTI was purchased off Ebay and I got what I paid for, I found it wouldn't repeat so I threw it in the trash.
Travers was having a sale on Mitutoyo test indicators so I bought one.
I purchased one before the fire and after it seems.
When I received my new one yesterday, I found the one I bought shortly after the fire. Isn't that always the way?
Now I have two. I know I can return it but........ Have you ever had the need to use two at one time?


----------



## Doug Gray (Aug 3, 2021)

One by the lathe and one near the mill???


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 3, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Have you ever had the need to use two at one time?


Just makes me F up twice as fast !  FWIW Jeff , my first DTI I ever purchased was a Mit back in the 70s , I think I still have it somewhere .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 3, 2021)

More important than need is often want.
I can prove this, have a look at either of my home shop or work shop.
50% (or more) is necessity, the remainder is multiples or completely unnecessary


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 3, 2021)

Things happen for a reason, now you can buy that second magnetic base you have always wanted.


Janderso said:


> Have you ever had the need to use two at one time?


Yup, for dialing in the bore of a rifle barrel.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 3, 2021)

Tozguy said:


> Things happen for a reason, now you can buy that second magnetic base you have always wanted.
> 
> Yup, for dialing in the bore of a rifle barrel.


You see, there you go. I have to keep both!!


----------



## KevinM (Aug 3, 2021)

Janderso said:


> ........ Have you ever had the need to use two at one time?


If I plan to reverse the work in the lathe chuck I like to cut a shoulder so that when reversed I can use 2 DTIs to measure the perimeter and the shoulder simultaneously so that the work can be trued both axially and radially.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 3, 2021)

My shop is kind of peppered with indicators.   The reason is that each is in some kind of holder dedicated to the particular task.   The indicator for the mill is in an Indicol holder, the lathe has two indicators back to back in a QC tool holder for runout radially and axially, and another indicator in another holder with a long reach, for near to chuck measurements.   There are a couple at the surface plate on height gauges.   

I hate to mess around swapping Nogas, etc.

Oh, forgot:   There's another indicator at the mill on a holder for collet use..    I guess I do have a problem.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 3, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> My shop is kind of peppered with indicators.   The reason is that each is in some kind of holder dedicated to the particular task.   The indicator for the mill is in an Indicol holder, the lathe has two indicators back to back in a QC tool holder for runout radially and axially, and another indicator in another holder with a long reach, for near to chuck measurements.   There are a couple at the surface plate on height gauges.
> 
> I hate to mess around swapping Nogas, etc.
> 
> Oh, forgot:   There's another indicator at the mill on a holder for collet use..    I guess I do have a problem.


I have indicator envy.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 3, 2021)

I only have six plus parts and extension rods and custom mounts and...............................maybe a bit of a problem......................


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes I use two during machine alignment.  
One on the side of the cylinder square and one on the face of the cylinder square.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 3, 2021)

I certainly have more indicators that I will every need, but not a big collection.  Some are more useful than others for specific jobs or on certain machines, others are spares in case another indicator develops a problem, which lets me move right ahead, not keeping the job waiting for a repair or a new substitute.  Occasionally I use more than one indicator at the same time, which can save time.  I purchase one that is up for sale when I can see a particular use for it, and it is in good working condition, or has a issue I think I can repair without too much fuss or cost.   When we are not in a big hurry, or can often fix them as needed, we can also take our time to find better pricing.  There is nearly always something on hand here that will do the job without having to wait for one to be repaired or purchasing another one, which usually ends up much more costly when we are in a hurry to get the job done.  Most indicators do not take up very much storage space in the shop...


----------



## Janderso (Aug 3, 2021)

Bob Korves said:


> I certainly have more indicators that I will every need, but not a big collection.  Some are more useful than others for specific jobs or on certain machines, others are spares in case another indicator develops a problem, which lets me move right ahead, not keeping the job waiting for a repair or a new substitute.  Occasionally I use more than one indicator at the same time, which can save time.  I purchase one that is up for sale when I can see a particular use for it, and it is in good working condition, or has a issue I think I can repair without too much fuss or cost.   When we are not in a big hurry, or can often fix them as needed, we can also take our time to find better pricing.  There is nearly always something on hand here that will do the job without having to wait for one to be repaired or purchasing another one, which usually ends up much more costly when we are in a hurry to get the job done.  Most indicators do not take up very much storage space in the shop...


Darn good to see old Bob back in the saddle


----------



## projectnut (Aug 4, 2021)

As mentioned in a previous thread I do have a few in the shop.  









						Still Looking For The Right Indicator
					

This morning I went to the shop for a couple quick little jobs.  I put a 4 jaw chuck on the Sheldon lathe, chucked up a piece of stock and went looking for my favorite dial indicator.  I know it's in one of those "special places" but so far I haven't found which one.  I did however find a number...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




It's not often I use more than one at a time, but it does happen on occasion.  In my case some are metric and others are imperial.  They have different ranges of measurement, different resolutions, and different physical sizes.  Because I do have multiples certain styles and resolutions are stationed at different machines.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 4, 2021)

projectnut said:


> As mentioned in a previous thread I do have a few in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may have won the contest


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 4, 2021)

If this thread is any indication, you guys have stylus.


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 5, 2021)

I have one on a magnetic base and another for everything else  If I took the one out of the base I'd surely have to fetch it.  On most days I can't find my hind parts with a map so looking for a DTI could cost me half a day


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 5, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I went through a buying frenzy after the fire. If I was in my right mind I would have gone about it a little differently.
> The piece of junk DTI was purchased off Ebay and I got what I paid for, I found it wouldn't repeat so I threw it in the trash.
> Travers was having a sale on Mitutoyo test indicators so I bought one.
> I purchased one before the fire and after it seems.
> ...


Sounds like you bought a clone, not the read deal.  You might enjoy this:







This is what you get when you try to hack your way through eBay.


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 5, 2021)

I , um , feel some what inadequate only having 10 dial indicators.........
Hahaha


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 5, 2021)

I have 5-6 around, mostly cheaper ones, which seem to work pretty well. Have one Baker .0001unit that I originally bought for dialing in clearance when honing crank bearing races on Harleys. Mike


----------

